# Can NOOK make a difference?



## Marc (Aug 21, 2014)

Barnes & Noble just came out with a new tablet, the Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 NOOK. They're saying it's the most advanced NOOK ever, high-performance, twin-turbocharged stratified fuel injection, DOHC blah, blah, blah,....

I think it would be great for authors and publishers if NOOK took a bite out of Kindle's dominance. Competition is the key, especially for those of us depending on ebooks to realize our dreams. The way Amazon is trying to dictate the rules of the game I find very disturbing. Anyone agree with my assessment, or am I full of shite?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 21, 2014)

Competition is always needed for a healthier market 

As for me, I don't have a Nook, and won't publish with Barnes&Noble because non-US residents can't publish through them


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 21, 2014)

I live in Panamá. I have all my books on B&N through Smashwords and Lulu. They are the outlet that sells the best for me. Next is Sony, then Apple (iPod), then Lobo, then Amazon.
Big whoopie! I think everyone knows by now that Amazon, by trying to monopolize the e-book market with Kindle, shot themselves in the arse. Nobody will ever trust them again. There is already plenty of competition out there. Amazon is falling as several others rise. It's their own doing.


----------



## movieman (Aug 22, 2014)

Schrody said:


> As for me, I don't have a Nook, and won't publish with Barnes&Noble because non-US residents can't publish through them



Just go through a distributor like Smashwords or Direct2Drive. But, yes, I agree it's a stupid policy, and further proof that B&N are failing through their own actions, not because EVIL AMAZON is killing them.

Last I looked, the reviews for several of my books on B&N were being used as chat rooms by teenagers, and I couldn't even report them without creating an account there.

I'd like to see B&N provide effective competition to Amazon, but I just can't believe they're capable of doing so.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks, movieman


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 22, 2014)

B&N is not the one failing. It is Amazon. It is difficult to earn the trust of your customers and easy to lose it. Apple, with iPod and such, is the fastest rising at the moment.
Amazon is not evil, it is just a business that made a bad decision because it felt its position was invulnerable. They felt Kindle would put them in the market as nearly a monopoly.
Surprise! Surprise! For many people it is the third or fourth best market. They've recently tried to become more author friendly, but they have lost our trust. They tried to install a lot of formulae into what they would accept - the same mistake the traditionals made. They've backed off, but too little too late. Es demasiado tarde.


----------



## movieman (Aug 22, 2014)

As far as I'm aware, iTunes books can only be read on Apple devices (or maybe in iTunes on Windows? I've never tried it). Kindle books can be read on... well, just about everything, including Apple devices.

There have been times when I sold more ebooks in a month through Apple than Amazon, but, in general, I sell about 10x as many ebooks on Amazon as everywhere else.

I'd be interested to see any stats showing that Amazon is the third or fourth largest market for many writers, at least those in the English-speaking world. I've rarely met anyone who sells more through B&N than Amazon on a regular basis.


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 22, 2014)

My "regular basis" is only the last year and a half. B&N more than any other, but Sony was next in the time frame and Apple was third.
I don't know how long you've had work on all of them. I have since 2010. Back about 2007 or '08 Amazon pulled a few stunts that we older writers won't forget anytime soon. I am no fan of Amazon. Amazon hasn't been my major outlet at anytime since 1998 when I went with publishers who supplied them.
I was in Florida until I moved here to Panamá. I think that's part of the English-speaking world.
You have your reasons to prefer Amazon. I have mine to prefer B&N. I don't really care who sells the work, just that it is sold.
I've been writing since 1983. I have "met" in those twenty one years, four or five serious writers. That's hardly a base to make general statements about, particularly when sites are claiming they have millions of writers (they call them authors) listed as having books on their site.


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a bit of information I came across while checking my site for monies due. I receive information about the sales and who, when, what, etc. My layout lists them in order of number of sales. So far this year the list is:
B&N
Apple
Sony
Kobo
Scribd
B&T
Flipkart - Oyster - Page Foundry
Amazon
Nez - DWN - VerD
This is simply the facts, Man! The only sites that sell less than Amazon are private little sites that no one has ever heard of!
This could be because searching for my name instead of the individual book names results in "no results."
Apparently, Amazon thinks as highly of me as I do of them.


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 27, 2014)

Curiosity made me go to Amazon. I searched for my work and finally found some of it. I had to list the category and author name. With the initials, nothing. Without initials, I got four SF books and two mysteries. Out of 250 works supposedly there. One mystery had five stars. It was just very hard to find.
Gee! I wonder why they're next to the bottom of sellers on my listings?


----------

